# What is the deal with WU now?



## Dyers Eve (Mar 30, 2018)

I have always sent my friends money through Western Union. A few times I have used Money Gram, but I prefer WU.
When I went to my local Publix today the booth where you fill out the forms for WU said it was now paperless and I had no option to fill out the form and hand it to the customer service worker like I had always done in the past.
Has anyone used this new paperless way of sending money?
Is it easy to do?
Do any places still let you fill out the form and hand it to the worker or is everything now done paperless?
Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## aon1 (Mar 30, 2018)

Mine is still with the paper but they could be changing


----------



## Dyers Eve (Mar 30, 2018)

aon1 said:


> Mine is still with the paper but they could be changing



Thats interesting. Maybe it is just at local Pulix's where I live. I guess I will search around other grocery stores in my area to see if they still do the forms. 
I just like Publix because the customer service workers seem intelligent and I've never had any problems in the past at any of the ones I've went to.


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 30, 2018)

Mine needs the basic info and they then enter it and print it out. They then ask me to confirm it's all correct. I do and then pay  them. She even asked me what I was doing and was it family. I said I'm supporting a child I sponsor in an orphanage. That was the end of that. She believed me and was embarrassed.


----------



## Dyers Eve (Mar 30, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Mine needs the basic info and they then enter it and print it out. They then ask me to confirm it's all correct. I do and then pay  them. She even asked me what I was doing and was it family. I said I'm supporting a child I sponsor in an orphanage. That was the end of that. She believed me and was embarrassed.



So what you did was paperless?
My problem is my friends are always Polish and have very weird names. That is one reason why I like to write it down for them on the forms. 
I like your idea of the orpanage. I've never been asked in the past what the transaction was for, only if I had ever sent money to the person in the past.


----------



## aon1 (Mar 30, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Mine needs the basic info and they then enter it and print it out. They then ask me to confirm it's all correct. I do and then pay  them. She even asked me what I was doing and was it family. I said I'm supporting a child I sponsor in an orphanage. That was the end of that. She believed me and was embarrassed.



I've had a few of them seem nosey when I give them the paper also with Wu....I always tell them the wife's a shop a holic ....they usually stop nosing at that point but I never like the way they don't mind there business ..they always seem to be more nosey than they need to be


----------



## aon1 (Mar 30, 2018)

I still write mine out


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 30, 2018)

Mine are now paperless.
I bring in the info written down on a piece of paper and hand it to the clerk.
Most times now they only ask for the information.

For the most part I have moved away from those payment services.
Crypto sending is much more convenient.
With WU, MG and W2W you never know if you are going to get the 101 question asking clerk or whether or not the system flagged the receiver.
With crypto, get the wallet info and send the money!


----------



## Marshall (Mar 31, 2018)

Can’t you just do an online MG or WU with a prepaid card? No human interaction.


----------



## kubes (Apr 1, 2018)

Agree sending with crypto is easier and I dont have to get out of my chair


----------



## striffe (Apr 3, 2018)

Mine is still with paper. Recently I paid for an order 50/50 WU and MG and I was charged much less using WU so going to mainly stick with them.


----------



## Dyers Eve (Apr 3, 2018)

Well I ended up doing the paperless transaction. Was very easy, I just gave the guy the information on a piece of paper and he typed it in. 
Also he did not ask me any questions about what the transaction was for.


----------



## Chooch (Apr 8, 2018)

Both WU and MG suck. Who provides a service and then denies ppl that service?  I’ve been banned by both WU and MG, I wouldn’t use them at this point even if I had the option. Between the 100 questions, needing ID, denying service, etc....shits retarded.


----------



## Dyers Eve (Apr 8, 2018)

Chooch said:


> Both WU and MG suck. Who provides a service and then denies ppl that service?  I’ve been banned by both WU and MG, I wouldn’t use them at this point even if I had the option. Between the 100 questions, needing ID, denying service, etc....shits retarded.



I’ve never needed id but I keep my orders under a grand.


----------



## ssdark1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Man I can't believe some of don't use crypto to pay. I realize it's a bit intimidating at first but once you get it you will see how much more convenient and secure it is.


----------



## rocco-x (Apr 17, 2018)

I need to get with the crypto thing but I'm totally dead to it. I'm trying to find the time to really research the whole process but since I work 12hr shifts 6pm-6am and basically 7 days a week it's getting harder to find the time to.


----------



## BulkPowders (Apr 20, 2018)

WU still working fine for my country. MG not really an option anymore for us. They ban China receivers very quickly now!


----------



## BG (May 4, 2018)

Yea, ive been banned for a long time now. I hated it anyway. I have to learn this new tech.. one day


----------



## ketsugo (May 4, 2018)

AnaSCI said:


> Mine are now paperless.
> I bring in the info written down on a piece of paper and hand it to the clerk.
> Most times now they only ask for the information.
> 
> ...





Bumpity bump - likewise me too! Really none of their damn business. Recently I won contest tried to send money but the receivers and area was flagged , it was crazy .


----------



## WesleyInman (Jun 6, 2018)

Yep, I am hearing many locations require that you hand them your license and they type the info off the ID to enter.

I don't think they have a way yet to identify if it's a real ID or not at grocery store locations, but I could be wrong?


----------



## SRHealth-Serena (Jun 7, 2018)

kubes said:


> Agree sending with crypto is easier and I dont have to get out of my chair



yes, it is easier in this way


----------



## steelsouth (Jun 10, 2018)

I was really confused and I intimidated  on how to use crypto but after a little reading and doing it a couple of times it is SO much better than WU. I then started trading and investing some a year ago and have done fairly well even though the market is pretty dead at the moment.

I would be willing to help anyone on via PM if they need help. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazed_noob (Jun 10, 2018)

I only used the paper form WU back in the early 2000's to guy gear. Now I just do it all from my phone or computer. WU app is easy and Coinbase for crypto is even easier. Takes like 2 minutes to send funds.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jstarks11 (Dec 10, 2019)

Blazed_noob said:


> I only used the paper form WU back in the early 2000's to guy gear. Now I just do it all from my phone or computer. WU app is easy and Coinbase for crypto is even easier. Takes like 2 minutes to send funds.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk



Sorry to highjack thread, but first, yes my western union that I currently use is paperless.
Second, on this crypto stuff and the coinbase.... Where does bitcoin come into this???
Thanks


----------



## Viking (Dec 20, 2019)

I have never had an issue with Western Union or MoneyGram. Bitcoin is even easier now!


----------



## Finephysique (Dec 30, 2019)

I just had a transfer cancelled from Moneygram and have to wait 3-10 days for a refund or maybe longer. I really need to learn how to use bitcoin and get with the revolution


----------

